# Marksman Fireball



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The Marksman Fireball is a cool slingshot, similar to the Sling-O-Matic, it borders on toy and "real" slingshot. The molded plastic frame feels like a toy and I wouldn't want to put heavy bands on it. Also like the Sling-O-Matic, they try to limit the ammo size by the ammo dispenser. In this case ¼" ammo can be stored in the frame and ejected with a push button, so you are likely to only shoot ¼" ammo and thus use lighter bands. The frame is actually quite comfortable. There were a couple versions, one for flatbands and one for tubes. There was also a version that had a peep sight that slipped to the top of one of the frames. The dimensions are: overall width 3.5", inside width 2" and total height 7.25".


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I see what you mean about Photobucket.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll start repopulating my vintage threads with direct upload pictures, if a mod wants to clean these up go right ahead since all of the topics I started in Vintage slingshots will now have a bunch of broken links.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good looking shooter G. Sorry bout all your picture trouble. Hope it all works out. I really enjoy your collection!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

That's a,nice vintage one like the ergonomics of that design


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's very cool!! It looks like it was well ahead of it's time, they need to re-introduce this one.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Imagine getting this set as a young kid . Indoor ammo outdoor ammo plus spare bands. The Fireball Y-8 in the box has the peep sight fitted to the fork and is described as semi-automatic. I think the US had much more design flair than we did.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Always nice to have one in the original box too! Nice job Bud!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Marksman-Slingshot-Fireball-Model-Y-8-White-USA/332426968695?epid=2176796986&hash=item4d6630fe77:g:fkoAAOSwZB9Z8j~R

Saw this being offered on e-bay. Never knew they came in white? Cool!


----------



## lykos33 (Dec 30, 2010)

This was my first slingshot many moons ago. Elderly neighbor cut off the bands and replaced with inner tube rubber. He tied the pouch back on with string leaving a few inches of string between attachment knots. HE taught me to 'flip' when I released and man did my accuracy improve. He could knock pine cones out of 60 foot tall Florida pines....MAN i miss that sling!

Murray


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Lykos,

there are a few on e-bay right now being offered. Do a search under "vintage slingshots" good luck!


----------

